# Powder coating



## Dirtvelo (Jul 8, 2021)

I have a 1940 schwinn that came to me with really bad paint, after stripping,  there is a couple of places that are pitted, can you powder coat or chrome over pitting


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 8, 2021)

Haven't done it myself, but SOP is to use a first coat of powder coat as filler, and then another coat for the finish color.  I am hemming and hawing  about this for a cushion tire project so did some reading.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Jul 11, 2021)

Powder coaters sandblast and use a special filler and Chrome shops prep the parts before chroming to make them smooth.
If you are doing it yourself start sanding or grinding til its smooth .
If it's really deep then you will need filler .
Even if you are taking this to a shop the more prep you do the less time they will have to spend on it saving you cash .


----------



## videoranger (Jul 12, 2021)

Powder Coating Metal Repair Filler - Lab-metal and Hi Temp Lab-metal - PowderCoatingOnline.com
					

Coaters and metal finishers are always in need of a metal repair filler that works under powder coating and can withstand the powder coating process.




					www.powdercoatingonline.com
				



use something like this that is safe for the temp used to cook the powder.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 27, 2021)

You can use original mix JB Weld as a filler because it can take the heat.


----------



## Neal405 (Oct 27, 2021)

This summer I bought a rough rattle can 51 strightbar Schwinn. Wasn't sure what I was going to do with it but I did remove some paint from the fork and downtube and seen it was very pitted. So I thought I would get it blasted and coated which I have never done before. The frame also had a couple of dings. So for 140 out the door they blasted it filled and powder coated it and I super happy with it! Now I just need to finish it 😏


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 28, 2021)

Yes, JB Weld is what powder coating shops use.
They must regulate the oven to a slightly lower temperature, though.


----------



## Craig Allen (Oct 28, 2021)

I use 95/5 silver solder. Uses low heat like a hand held propane torch.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 28, 2021)

JB Weld is the best thing since canned beer.  Plastic body fillers are soft and often lift out of small pits.  I've been using J B Weld for years. It's great for filling pits and small dents on frames. It sets super hard and strong, yet sands easily to a smooth and even finish.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 28, 2021)

the tinker said:


> JB Weld is the best thing since canned beer.  Plastic body fillers are soft and often lift out of small pits.  I've been using J B Weld for years. It's great for filling pits and small dents on frames. It sets super hard and strong, yet sands easily to a smooth and even finish.



It doesn't work on face wrinkles.


----------

